# 395XP on CSM



## carvinmark (Apr 22, 2006)

Yesterday I changed the spark plug.I restarted it with the top cover off and was wondering if it would run cooler this way,or if it's a bad idea? It does't run too hot now,but I would think that cooler would be better. Does the top cover help it cool?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm no expert on this but I was thinking the same thing until I looked closer at my saws. On both my 084 and 034, it appears that the cover is designed to direct air flow generated by the fly wheel around and through the heat sinks (fins) on the cylinder. I'd be willing to bet that running the saw without the cover would have a negative effect.

Experts- please correct me if I'm out of line.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 22, 2006)

I asked my saw dealer than same question, and he stated that the top shroud directs air flow over the cylinder fins. Without the top cover all the air flow the flywheel generates would simply go straight up.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 23, 2006)

I would also be concerned about debris finding its way into some place it shouldn't be.


----------

